# New Jersey Golden Play Date



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

A few NJ families have started a facebook group New Jersey Goldens. Yesterday we had a play date at Jackson Dog Park Goldens of all ages came to play . A great time was had by all dogs and humans. If you are in NJ please join the group. We are planning another play date soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great group, so many beautiful Goldens. 
Looks like a lot of fun, great turn out.

Feel free to post the NJ FB Group link.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That looks like heaven to me! Great pictures


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is the Facebook link.. Beware..LOTS of PICS!!
!https://www.facebook.com/groups/NewJerseyGoldens/


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Snap, I just saw this. Would love to have attended and brought my two guys. Jackson is less than an hour away from where I live on SI.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Attended an outing today @ Round Valley Reservoir. Had a blast. Ax was showboating doing the disc thing for 3 hours plus. 

Puffy was not in attendance because we are working through some dog aggression issues he has developed since he was attacked back in September. 

Met a lot of cool people and nice goldens.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Some shots by one of the participants Liza. She is a* way better* photographer than I am!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It was so nice meeting you yesterday. As is awesome. My girls are going to bootcamp before the next outing...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like everyone had a great time. 
Love seeing all the Goldens


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Winniesmom said:


> It was so nice meeting you yesterday. As is awesome. My girls are going to bootcamp before the next outing...


It was a pleasure meeting you as well! 

Puffy is going to boot camp as well so hopefully he can attend next time.

At least I have one witness on this forum now that has seen Ax perform in person. 

The deeper sand yesterday made for a bit slower track than he's used to. On our local beach, the sand is more hard packed but overall I'd say he performed admirably. I think he overdid it a bit yesterday going for 3 hours+ so I gave him the day off today although I took him and Puffy on a moderate length hike including a swim in the bay.

A member of that group is a photographer and she got some really great shots of Ax with apparently a telephoto lens, all the way down the beach.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Looks like you all had a lot of fun!! I would love to join you all next time, I going to joint he Facebook page now....thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

Where is this lake located?


----------

